# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اصـابـة كـلـتـشـى بــقـطـع فى الـربـاط ويـغـادر الى لـنـدن

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*اكد الامين العام لنادى المريخ ان محترف الفريق كلتشى اوسونو مصاب بقطع فى اربطة الركبه وان اصابته تتطلب تدخلا جراحيا ... وتقرر ان يغادر نهار اليوم الى لندن لاجراء العمليه ..هذا وسيغيب عن الملاعب فترة طويله لم تحدد بعد ربما امتدت الى ثلاثة اشهر
*

----------


## majdi

*تمت  الناقصة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مافضل لينا إلا نغني مع حسين شندي

ادونا عيييييييييييييييييييييييييين ادونا عين


حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاصابة ياجماعة ماكبيرة شديد هي بس تمزق خفيف في مكان الاصابةالاولى التي تم علاجها والتي تمت خلال مباراة الاهلي يعني انتكاسة وليس رباط صليبي كامل سيغيب عن لقاء الترجي وربنا يعوضه بزملائه
*

----------


## africanu

*فعلا الاصابة ليست كبيرة

بس من المؤكد غيابه عن مبارة الترجي
*

----------


## جواندي

*لاحولة ولا قوة الا بالله
عاجل الشفاء لكلتشي
وربنا يصبرنا 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا جماعة ما ترسو على راى واحد هو الراجل حيغيب اسبوع ولا اسبوعين ولا شهر ولا ثلاثة اشهر ورونا الحاصل بالضبط ومع ده كله الفرق الكبيره لا تتاثر بغياب لاعب او اثنين .
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ياجماعة خلاص جاني احباط من الاخبار المحزنة دي:8hhr::8hhr::8hhr::1 (23):
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*وهكذا نفقد الدرر التى تكلفنا ملايين الدولارات 
بفضل تقصير حكام صلاح أحمد محمد صالح 
وعجزهم عن حماية اللاعبين داخل الملعب 0 
ماذا كانت عقوبة اللاعب الذى أصاب كلتشى 
وماذا فعل الحكم أمس مع من أصاب السعودى ؟
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* وماذا  فعلت  إدارة  المريخ  لحماية  لاعبيها  ؟  ؟
*

----------


## Almothanna

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ، اللهم لاإعتراض في حكمك . 

ياأخوانا المهاجم في شهر ستة بقى أهم من مرابط والدافي . 

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*لا حول و لاقوة إلا بالله........................
*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل قدر الله وما شاء فعل 
وما النصر الا من عند الله
*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

يا جماعة ما ترسو على راى واحد هو الراجل حيغيب اسبوع ولا اسبوعين ولا شهر ولا ثلاثة اشهر ورونا الحاصل بالضبط ومع ده كله الفرق الكبيره لا تتاثر بغياب لاعب او اثنين .



أيوة صاح ... لاعب ولا إتنين ما بيؤثروا ... لكن ديل أربعة ... كامل خط الهجوم ما عدا واحد ... طمبل ... إيداهور ... العجب ... كليتشى ... باقى منهم السعودى ... وده بالذات أنا ما راجى منه خير ... منى ومن كاربونى ألعب براجى عبد العاطى فى الهجوم مع وارغو وخلفهم العجب والنفطى ونجم الدين ولاسانا وقلق ... بلة والزومة أطراف ... الباشا وطارق مختار أو كاسروكا فى الدفاع ... طبعاً كرومى حارس (التقول هو فى غيره).
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

*

----------


## حسن بشير

*لماذا دائما يتأخر التشخيص
والمريخ الفيهو مكفيهو
ونحن نتأهب لأهم مباراه
في الموسم نفقد اهم دعائم المعركه اللهم انصر المريخ وجنبنا العوارض
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا ساتر ...كورة الهلال الحا يجيب قوون منو؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

يا ساتر ...كورة الهلال الحا يجيب قوون منو؟



لا تعليق:dn2:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ بمن حضر مريخ لماذا هذا الاحباط انا متاكد انو المريخ سيتجاوز الترجي وبكل سهولة
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*نتمني له الشفاء العاجل باذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*يا شباب تعالوا نرشح مزمل ابوالقاسم لرئاسة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم 
شداد وزمرته ... وحكام صلاح جابوا للكرة السودانية الضغط والسكرى وشلل اللاطفال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .... الله يدينا الفى مرادنا ويصبرنا على ما ابتلانا
                        	*

----------

